# Jousting Championship



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Got from friend.... Quite funny, although I think very unsafe...


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow thats pretty cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, I don't know why, but that made me giggle. lol Maybe it was the Monday Night Football-esque announcing.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Intense!! I gotta show that to my husband


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I bet it HURTS when you land with all this equipment on! :shock:


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Haha, nice!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Love it


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd so try it! That looks like a blast! I joust with my lesson students...we use pool noodles :lol:


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Wonder what kind of saddles they use...

That does look super dangerous for the riders though!


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Jousting is amazing, looks painful though!

I saw a jousting demonstration once at Warwick castle. it looks even more powerful/dangerous when you're directly seeing it and hearing those horses' hooves pounding.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I wish there were other people willing to play that with me! LOL, looks like a blast!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Hennessy (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow.. awesome.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

QHDragon said:


> Wonder what kind of saddles they use...


Looked just like ordinary western one with the horn (with some metal lists attached on front and sides). I specifically looked when they passed me.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Tianimalz said:


> I wish there were other people willing to play that with me! LOL, looks like a blast!! Thanks for posting.


I know you can join them here (I remember emails going around). However you'll have to spend LOTS of time practicing before you'll be allowed to show off there (which perfectly makes sense).  My horse is not a good option, unfortunately, because 1) she's tiny, and 2) she probably would try to attack the other horse/rider trying to protect us both. Lol!


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Jousting IS painful, but it's a lot less painful if you use different means of jousting [i.e. using break away tips, cornels, hitting the shield rather than the person]. The jousters I work with, always get out of their practices with just a black and blue bruise on their arms from how hard their shields are hit. And the random chunks of flesh being torn from the armor, of course... but that can be solved by lots and lots of under armor padding. 

Kitten Val, there are some youtube videos of how the Joust team I work with jousts. I can post them up if you would not mind me doing so. : 3

We use Aussies, and by far, they are much preferred over Westerns.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Deschutes said:


> Kitten Val, there are some youtube videos of how the Joust team I work with jousts. I can post them up if you would not mind me doing so. : 3


That would be great! I'd be very curious to watch them!

Aussie saddles are rare in my area. In fact I haven't seen a single one on trails as of yet.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Really?! They're super comfy, and well worth the price, me thinks. One o our aussies is getting torn up to bits because of the armor. >< We'll need to replace it soon, maybe.


----------

